# Help identifying bug/pest



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Vvasireddy9 said:


> The bug in the picture is the smallest I have ever seen. They are smaller than bed bugs. I found few on the wall around windows and in the bathroom floor. So I checked outside the house and found that they are moving up on the vinyl siding towards the window. Not sure why so many are coming this year. Haven't seen them before.
> 
> Can anyone help identify these bugs and do you know if they can harm.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you and welcome!

It's hard to tell exactly what they are from the pictures. They're teensy. Most insects that small are the babies for something that eventually gets larger. 

Where are you? City/County and State/Province is enough. Some critters are limited in distribution, and your location might help with ID-ing them.

All that said, unless there's direct evidence they harm you, your pets or garden, I'd assume they don't, but keep an eye out. You can also take some to your local Agricultural Extension, which often has entomologists on staff (who, hopefully have microscopes), who can tell you more about them. I'd put away the bug killer for now, and save for when you really need it. 

(Beat you @de-nagorg!)


----------



## udraft (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, you really need a closer pic. Knowing what part of the country you're in will help us guess. If you can photograph the things good enough, should be possible to ID. Agree with Dave on the babies theory, parents or nests won't be far. I've heard of a bug called no-see-ems that come right through standard screen (Florida?).


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

@DoomsDave : I missed it totally 6 days ago.

Must have been napping.

I agree take your sample to your Ag department.

You pay taxes for this service, use it.


ED


----------



## Vvasireddy9 (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the responses.. I will reach out to the agriculture department. These bugs are way too small.. hard to capture a clear picture.

Appreciate your time.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Vvasireddy9 said:


> Thank you all for the responses.. I will reach out to the agriculture department. These bugs are way too small.. hard to capture a clear picture.
> 
> Appreciate your time.


If you can get an ID tell us what they are and what the ag people say about them. This will help others.


----------



## Vvasireddy9 (Jun 19, 2021)

I went to the agriculture department and they identified these bugs as springtails. They said these are harmless and only thing they suggested was weather-stripping


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Vvasireddy9 said:


> I went to the agriculture department and they identified these bugs as springtails. They said these are harmless and only thing they suggested was weather-stripping


Okay, that's interesting! Thanks for sharing.

Springtails are fascinating critters, and I agree with their assessment. They won't hurt anything, save the bug killer. One interesting thing is that they are mature adults, albeit tiny ones.

We used to find them in the early spring in Ohio, sometimes jumping on the snow. Cold doesn't seem to bother them much.

Hear that @de-nagorg ! Someone followed your advice!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

@DoomsDave , yeah, it's gratifying to hear that I was listened to.

Makes my day worth getting out of bed for. 🥳🥳.

ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> @DoomsDave , yeah, it's gratifying to hear that I was listened to.
> 
> Makes my day worth getting out of bed for. 🥳🥳.
> 
> ED


Hell, I'd treat myself to a little old scream of obscenities or two . . . .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Hell, I'd treat myself to a little old scream of obscenities or two . . . .


 How do you know what goes on in my back yard? 🤣 🤣 🤣 

ED


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Vvasireddy9 said:


> The bug in the picture is the smallest I have ever seen. They are smaller than bed bugs. I found few on the wall around windows and in the bathroom floor. So I checked outside the house and found that they are moving up on the vinyl siding towards the window. Not sure why so many are coming this year. Haven't seen them before.
> 
> Can anyone help identify these bugs and do you know if they can harm.
> 
> ...


Does it fly?


----------



## MinneapolisJeff (Apr 14, 2020)

Crazy... logged in the forum to lookup this exact same bug. Have seen a few in a basement bathroom. Not sure where they were getting in since a side door in the back is the only door/window in the area (so its either that or foundation)

Using Alpine WSG insecticide on the inside of my house, hoping to reduce their presence

(FYI- my location is Minnesota, and I didn't see these bugs last year; we are in the midst of a moderate drought)


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Springtails are popping up everywhere, and they are a pain to get rid of. Your best bet is to just look for their source and eliminate it. It can be anything from wet mulch around the house, to gutters full of leaves and debris, to moisture in your walls. And there are very few products that are labeled for springtails. While Alpine WSG is a fantastic product, it is not labeled for springtails.


----------



## MinneapolisJeff (Apr 14, 2020)

PestGuy said:


> Springtails are popping up everywhere, and they are a pain to get rid of. Your best bet is to just look for their source and eliminate it. It can be anything from wet mulch around the house, to gutters full of leaves and debris, to moisture in your walls. And there are very few products that are labeled for springtails. While Alpine WSG is a fantastic product, it is not labeled for springtails.


Strangely, the aerosol version Alpine PT is labeled for springtails. Looks to have the same active ingredient too. So what’s the difference between Alpine WSG and Alpine PT?

As far as locating where they’d be coming into my house, I’m focusing on the side door. Going to continue caulking gaps and I’ll spray Ortho Home Defense on the home exterior.


----------

